# Steamer power in Barista Pro



## Ceyhun (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Is it just me or it seems Barista Pro does not have a steamer powerful enough to make latte arts ?

I am using cold 3.2% milk, steaming till the machine stops (which means temp is way above 60-65) and I still don't have a good texture.

Any tips ? Anyone having the same issue ?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

What do you mean machine stops? and why are you steaming to above 65?

I have a Barista Pro and despite the steam being a bit wet it seems to have ample power.


----------



## Ceyhun (Apr 6, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> What do you mean machine stops? and why are you steaming to above 65?
> 
> I have a Barista Pro and despite the steam being a bit wet it seems to have ample power.


 I meant, steamer shuts itself after some time. 
The reason I am going beyond 65 is that I dont have good texture (milk still liquidy) so I thought maybe it's because of power. Only 3 small holes and all.

Are you able to do a foamy texture then ?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ceyhun said:


> I meant, steamer shuts itself after some time.
> The reason I am going beyond 65 is that I dont have good texture (milk still liquidy) so I thought maybe it's because of power. Only 3 small holes and all.
> 
> Are you able to do a foamy texture then ?


 Yes. Takes a bit of practice. Do you mean 4 holes?


----------



## Ceyhun (Apr 6, 2020)

Yep 4 (missed 1  )

thanks Tom.


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Ceyhun said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it just me or it seems Barista Pro does not have a steamer powerful enough to make latte arts ?
> 
> ...


 Hi Ceyhun. Try for a lower end temperature, maybe around 55 degrees C. Going beyond this will denature the proteins in the milk and will 1) affect the texture and 2) alter the taste of the milk negatively. I usually turn the steam off at around 50 degrees and it coasts to around 55 - 60 degrees.


----------

